# Che freddo!!!!



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

*...*

E dopo questo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E dopo questo....


cioccolata calda e poi sotto le coperte abbracciati.......oggi la giornata giusta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cioccolata calda e poi sotto le coperte abbracciati.......oggi la giornata giusta


Panna vegetale per me. grazie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Panna vegetale per me. grazie.


e cioccolata con acqua?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e cioccolata con acqua?


Con latte vegetale.


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Con latte vegetale.


Esagerato!


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi solo 28 gradi si stava bene ..


----------



## ologramma (21 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Oggi solo 28 gradi si stava bene ..


beato te ma dove sei?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Esagerato!


Non c'è nulla di esagerato nel volersi alimentare in modo sano e salutare senza portare sofferenza a nessun essere vivente e rispettando il pianeta. Mi spiace.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di esagerato nel volersi alimentare in modo sano e salutare senza portare sofferenza a nessun essere vivente e rispettando il pianeta. Mi spiace.


scusa ma strizzare la tetta alla mucca per il latte non è sofferenza. Lo fa pure il vitello.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Oggi solo 28 gradi si stava bene ..


e va bene!!!!! sei fortunato e allora? Noi ci mangiamo la cioccolata calda con panna tiè:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e va bene!!!!! sei fortunato e allora? Noi ci mangiamo la cioccolata calda con panna tiè:rotfl::rotfl:


Tzé :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa ma strizzare la tetta alla mucca per il latte non è sofferenza. Lo fa pure il vitello.


Non sai di cosa stai parlando. Primo il vitello il latte non lo beve. Viene tolto alla madre e nutrito ad acqua sporca di latte per tenere la carne bianca. Dopo 6 mesi chiuso in un Box viene macellato senza troppa carineria nel migliore delle ipotesi. Spesso viene lasciato morire di fame e poi frullato intero per fare i wurstel...

La mucca se non partorisce non fa latte... giusto perchè ancora non tutti sanno cosa sono i mammiferi.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> beato te ma dove sei?


Vago per il medio Oriente


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e va bene!!!!! sei fortunato e allora? Noi ci mangiamo la cioccolata calda con panna tiè:rotfl::rotfl:


Appena posso passo ad assggiarla ....la cioccolata ...possibilmente amara


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Appena posso passo ad assggiarla ....la cioccolata ...possibilmente amara


la cioccolata ovvio!  amara con panna?


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Amara di sicuro per la panna deciderò al momento ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sai di cosa stai parlando. Primo il vitello il latte non lo beve. Viene tolto alla madre e nutrito ad acqua sporca di latte per tenere la carne bianca. Dopo 6 mesi chiuso in un Box viene macellato senza troppa carineria nel migliore delle ipotesi. Spesso viene lasciato morire di fame e poi frullato intero per fare i wurstel...
> 
> La mucca se non partorisce non fa latte... giusto perchè ancora non tutti sanno cosa sono i mammiferi.


io so solo che potrei morire di fame. C'è chi non vuole mangiare verdure perché ama la flora. C'è chi ama gli animali e preciso animali e non essere vivente, perché anche le piante sono esseri viventi. Difficile districarsi. Io per partito preso mangio tutto così non si offende nessuno. Nessun favoritismo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io so solo che potrei morire di fame. C'è chi non vuole mangiare verdure perché ama la flora. C'è chi ama gli animali e preciso animali e non essere vivente, perché anche le piante sono esseri viventi. Difficile districarsi. Io per partito preso mangio tutto così non si offende nessuno. Nessun favoritismo.


ognuno giustifica il proprio comportamento come meglio crede


----------



## Nocciola (22 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ognuno giustifica il proprio comportamento come meglio crede


Ma dove ci leggi la giustificazione? Io non ho bisogno di giustifare nulla, dico semplicemente che come mangio le verdure che adoro, non mi tiro indietro davanti a una fiorentina. 
Ne abbiamo già parlato. Io non mi permetto di dire nulla a chi fa scelte diverse dalle mie, ma chiedo che mi venga riservato lo stesso trattamento.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma dove ci leggi la giustificazione? Io non ho bisogno di giustifare nulla, dico semplicemente che come mangio le verdure che adoro, non mi tiro indietro davanti a una fiorentina.
> Ne abbiamo già parlato. Io non mi permetto di dire nulla a *chi fa scelte diverse dalle mie*, ma chiedo che mi venga riservato lo stesso trattamento.


Riservo lo stesso trattamento quando non mi si da dell' "esagerato" perchè non voglio torturare le mucche e far massacrare i vitelli. 

Easy. 

Non sei stata tu ma ciò non toglie che le mie scelte non fanno del male a nessuno. Animali compresi. Poi ognuno si giustifica come meglio crede. C'è persino chi ancora compra le pellicce. vedi te.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> R*iservo lo stesso trattamento quando non mi si da dell' "esagerato" perchè *non voglio torturare le mucche e far massacrare i vitelli.
> 
> Easy.
> 
> Non sei stata tu ma ciò non toglie che le mie scelte non fanno del male a nessuno. Animali compresi. Poi ognuno si giustifica come meglio crede. C'è persino chi ancora compra le pellicce. vedi te.


Su questo concordo
Anche in questo manca il rispetto per una scelta che si può condividere o meno

Però continui a parlare di giustificazioni e io non comprendo di cosa chi fa una scelta diversa dovrebbe giustificarsi

Sulle pellicce purtroppo il visone dei miei sogni non me lo posso permettere, quindi mi accontento di quella ecologica.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sulle pellicce purtroppo il visone dei miei sogni non me lo posso permettere, quindi mi accontento di quella ecologica.


ed io ne sono contento


----------

